# Fishy dilema; what do I do?



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Not sure what I should do. I have a 30L(3ft) tank that I recently set up and it has 4 2" juvie acei in it. I have a 29 with a 5" s. fryeri and 3 syno petricola. I need to get rid of that tank. I will move the cats to the 30L. Would it be ok to add the s. fryeri to the 30L? Would he eat my acei? He is a beautiful fish and I would hate to trade him in to the fish store, but will if I have to. Having more than one tank is not an option either.

What do I do? :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You don't have enough space in the 3ft tank for the acei, once they mature. They can easily get 6-7 inches in length, and need a longer tank...4 ft minimum.

I certainly wouldn't move the fryeri to that tank.

I would get rid of what you have now and start all over.

You could stock the tank with dwarf mbuna or Yellow labs.

Kim


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I have seen recommendations for demosani and saulosi. With the stocking numbers I see recommended I would need a ton of rockwork wouldn't I? I am not interested in a ton of rock work. I have a pile at one end of my tank and a couple of clay pots in other areas. What would I do in that situation?


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Here is a pic of my tank. I can add some more rocks to the small pile.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Demasoni OR saulosi...You wouldn't want to house both together!

I have minimal rockwork in all my tanks, and it works fine for me, but that's not always the case for everyone. It depends on how lucky you get with your male/female ratios and the aggression level in the tank.

I've been at this long enough that I can pick and choose my stock to work out with the way I want to set up my tank. It wasn't always that way, and I never liked too much rock in the tanks - I like to see my fish, not a bunch of rock.

I would get rid of the clay pots and maybe make another rock pile at the other end of the tank and leave the center open. They don't have to be huge rock piles...

Kim


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

In that size of a tank you could do Demasoni but would need a LOT more rockwork. Since you don't want to do that I would avoid them.

You could try a group of Saulosi, or a nice group of Labs. Saulosi would be yellow and blue, but in that tank size you would only want one male. With labs sex ratios don't matter much but you would only have one color in there.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> Demasoni OR saulosi...You wouldn't want to house both together!
> 
> I have minimal rockwork in all my tanks, and it works fine for me, but that's not always the case for everyone. It depends on how lucky you get with your male/female ratios and the aggression level in the tank.
> 
> ...


I know that you wouldn't house demasoni and saulosi together. Both species seem to be recommended a lot.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Why can you not keep 6" acei in a 3' tank, but

you can keep several 5" yellow labs, and

10-12 4" demasoni in a 3' tank? :-?


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Demasoni are dwarf Mbuna and do much better in a large group to disperse aggression. Labs are one of the most peacefull Mbuna there is. Labs and Dems work well together because the dems don't pay attention to them, their aggression is between themselves, and Labs are peaceful and make a nice color combo with the dark blue striping of the dems.

Acie are very active and swim the entire length of the tank. They would be very cramped in a 3 foot tank. They need the 4 foot length for their activity level.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

QHgal said:


> Demasoni are dwarf Mbuna and do much better in a large group to disperse aggression. Labs are one of the most peacefull Mbuna there is. Labs and Dems work well together because the dems don't pay attention to them, their aggression is between themselves, and Labs are peaceful and make a nice color combo with the dark blue striping of the dems.
> 
> Acie are very active and swim the entire length of the tank. They would be very cramped in a 3 foot tank. They need the 4 foot length for their activity level.


How many labs and demasoni in my tank? I will add to the rock pile on the left.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go with 15 demasoni and a trio of Yellow labs.

Kim


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> I would go with 15 demasoni and a trio of Yellow labs.
> 
> Kim


15 to start? This is going to get expensive!


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

This will be hard as I am attached the the acei. They have so much character!

As for my S. Fryeri, what do I do with him? The only fish store that stocks cichlids is petsmart and they don't take fish like that.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No less than 12 demasoni! They must be kept in larger groups in order to pull it off, due to their conspecific aggression.

I don't know what you'll do with the fish that you have. I think I would try taking them back to the LFS I got them at, especially if they were the ones who told you that these fish would be okay in those size tanks. Let them be responsible for their actions, or at least give them something to think about.

Kim


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Try looking through the trading posts, you might be able to find juvie Dems for a lot cheaper than the pet stores.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> No less than 12 demasoni! They must be kept in larger groups in order to pull it off, due to their conspecific aggression.
> 
> I don't know what you'll do with the fish that you have. I think I would try taking them back to the LFS I got them at, especially if they were the ones who told you that these fish would be okay in those size tanks. Let them be responsible for their actions, or at least give them something to think about.
> 
> Kim


I got him at petsmart about a year ago.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

QHgal said:


> Try looking through the trading posts, you might be able to find juvie Dems for a lot cheaper than the pet stores.


I have been looking around a little already and made a wanted ad in the trading post. The only place that I can get cichlids at within 75 miles of me is petsmart. I would have to go 120 miles one way to get to the nearest bigger city where I may find them.  It would probably be cheaper just to have them shipped.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I just sent you a PM on that very thing.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

120 miles for fish??? That's nothing...Wait until the obsession / addiction really gets ahold of you! :lol:

I agree on trying to find the demasoni from a breeder rather than LFS. You'll get a much better deal on them. I sold mine at $50 for a dozen when I had them.

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> 120 miles for fish??? That's nothing...Wait until the obsession / addiction really gets ahold of you! :lol:
> 
> I agree on trying to find the demasoni from a breeder rather than LFS. You'll get a much better deal on them. I sold mine at $50 for a dozen when I had them.
> 
> ...


120 miles x 2=240 miles round trip. 240/13(gas mileage of my truck)=18.5 gallons of gas. 18.5x$3.50 = $64.75. Looks like it is cheaper to have them shipped! :lol: I may have found some for about $4 a piece. Just waiting on a shipping estimate. How many should I start off with? Would I dwindle down taking out the most aggresive males?


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you say this is a 30 L tank? Or did you mean gallons?


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

DMWave45 said:


> Did you say this is a 30 L tank? Or did you mean gallons?


30 gallon long, 3 foot


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go with 15, 12 at the very least.

Kim


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> I would go with 15, 12 at the very least.
> 
> Kim


Got at least 2 sources for demasoni now. One somewhat locally. Should I buy 15 or 18 to start?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Where in Michigan are you, shades?


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Super Turtleman said:


> Where in Michigan are you, shades?


I am in Traverse City. I will be in the Saginaw area on April 19,20th though.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

15 should be fine for that size tank. Should they all survive, 18 may be too many.

Kim


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> 15 should be fine for that size tank. Should they all survive, 18 may be too many.
> 
> Kim


What are the chances that they would all survive?


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Decent stock, cycled tank and good shipping practices - pretty high. I'd go with 15. If you get them shipped they will probably throw in one or two more in case of a DOA.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Ok, next question. Acquiring fish:

Mail order vs picking them up. Similar pricing when you figure in gas for the car. The only thing about picking them up is, I would pick up the fish in the late morning on a Saturday, and return home late evening on a Sunday. Which would require the purchase of a battery powerd air pump as well. I have purchased from the breeder before, so I know the quality. Which way should I go?


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

If it's that long of a trip I would just have them shipped. Less effort on your part and the stock quality should be good.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Anybody know about the quality stock of old world exotics?


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shades9323 said:


> Anybody know about the quality stock of old world exotics?


Just to save the mods the trouble, they are gonna reply by saying that reviews are not allowed in the forum. Please check out the reviews in the review section as there is alot of useful information in that section.

Something to that effect. I personally havent bought from them, but there are a couple of other vendors that were highly reviewed that I bought from.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

stslimited84 said:


> Shades9323 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know about the quality stock of old world exotics?
> ...


Only problem with that is that I didn't see them in the reviews sections as I think they are a wholesaler and not a retailer. Gotta get a review from somewhere.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shades9323 said:


> stslimited84 said:
> 
> 
> > Shades9323 said:
> ...


No worries, I was just saying what was going to be said anyway, lol. I have no experience with them in particular, but maybe somebody else could pm you with some info about them.

gl


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

stslimited84 said:


> Just to save the mods the trouble, they are gonna reply by saying that reviews are not allowed in the forum. Please check out the reviews in the review section as there is alot of useful information in that section.
> 
> Something to that effect.
> 
> :thumb:


 

You got it!

I prefer picking my fish up - I like to see them before I buy them, and to be honest, with that time frame, it probably won't be any more stressful for the fish than them being shipped.

But...If they are shipped and something happens, it's going to be the responsibility of the shipper, not you!

Kim


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> I prefer picking my fish up - I like to see them before I buy them, and to be honest, with that time frame, it probably won't be any more stressful for the fish than them being shipped.
> 
> But...If they are shipped and something happens, it's going to be the responsibility of the shipper, not you!
> 
> Kim


How would you go about getting them home? I would pick them up on Saturday morning. Drive 2 hours to my father-in-laws house. Stay the night and the next day there. Then drive 3 hours back to my house. Not to mention I would have 2 dogs with me on the way home.

On the other hand, I could use that time to go explore some new single track on my new mountain bike. Dilema, dilema.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> You got it!
> 
> I prefer picking my fish up - I like to see them before I buy them, and to be honest, with that time frame, it probably won't be any more stressful for the fish than them being shipped.
> 
> ...


I prefer to pick mine up as well. I like seeing my fish before I buy them


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I like to see the fish before I buy them, but then again, if I'm getting them from someone I know or have dealt with before and know the quality of their stock then I'll have them shipped. In fact, most of my fish I have I have gotten through shipping. Seem to get better quality that way, the only thing I can find around here is mixed africans or red zebras and labs of poor quality.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would put them in a foam cooler with some bag buddies. I would also ask the breeder or LFS to refrain from feeding them for 2 days prior to picking them up.

Or, you can order them, but ask for pics first!

Kim


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Unless you'd really like to see your father-in-law, I'd ask them to e-mail me pics of the fish then have them shipped. That way they will be replaced if anything happens. You said you would be spending most of the next day there ? at the in- laws before the 3 hr trip back? Just sounds like a long time to me. Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Still not sure what to do about getting the fish. If I have them shipped, I will probably have to wait a month to get them, and those would come from oldworldexotics if Florida. If I pick them up, I have 2 options for fish bred in Michigan. One option is a private breeder that I have bought from before when I lived closer to that area. The other is a LFS/hatchery.

Moving on!  Filtration for these guys. I currently have a new AC 70(100-300gph) and an older AC 150(150max) on the tank. Will this be enough? Or should I pick up a another bigger AC?


----------

